# Kargaroo Bay Door Screen



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Another season is fast approaching and the BIG mod that we didn't get done last year was to add a screen to the cargo-bay door so we can leave it open but still have it shut off from flying creatures & other unwanted walk-ins...and maybe even be able to use the garage as a porch on a rainy day. We have found several options for back-entry garages and most are, of course, wider than the Kargaroo's side entry. My question is whether there are any other Roo owners out there who have already installed a screen door and, if so, what model do you have and have you been satisfied?

Thanks.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

I found these on the web. Toyhauler mag gave it a good review. http://www.toyhaulerscreens.com/index.html


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ohhh.... me!!! I did - I did!

Actually, I did not buy a RV screen for a my garage door - I purchased a screen that is made for my home garage door - it hangs with heavy duty velcro. It is way bigger than I needed, so because it was so cheap ($15), I trimmed it to fit. I used some iron-on seam sealer and heavy material that I added button holes to and then used the removable 3m hooks around the inside of the door the close up the side. I used the velcro across the top. The only issue with this system is there is no way to get into the garage from the outside - you have to go through the door, but it does keep the bugs out!

Let me know if you figure out a different way!! Might have to follow suit!

Shannon


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Dear Wolfie...

I have not added a screen mod to the Roo but I did build a screen for our box cargo trailer using double sided hook and loop material and nylon window screen. It looks very similar to what is provided in the website link above. If you are interested, I can send some photos if you like but after looking at the website referred to above, that seems the easy way to go, especially considering the price.

Good lusk with the Mod and be sure to share photos.

T


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mx33suprdav said:


> I found these on the web. Toyhauler mag gave it a good review. http://www.toyhaulerscreens.com/index.html


THANKS! I have seen these...and think this is probably the way we're going. We'll have to have it custom made as the Roo doors are smaller than "back doors) and will likely have them add velcro oops! Hook Closure to the bottom of each zippered section. Even custom made, the price seems more than reasonable....with sewn on 'velcro', heavy duty, 2 way & double-sided zippers & industrial grade stitching. All of these are good (!) and features that we can't duplicate.

Keep the suggestions coming.....we haven't bought anything yet!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FYI - that company that I had hoped to get the screen from (the one ToyHauler mag. listed) doesn't seem to exist. eMail was kicked back 2x and the listed phone # doesn't connect. Even called another screening company in the area - and they've never heard of the others. So I'm back to square 1 'cuz I haven't found another simple screen out there. May end up calling our local Sail Loft to see if they can help (and how much their 'help' will cost....







)

Any other ideas out there?

Our requirements seem pretty basic: 
*1.* Simple (we're CAMPING!): ie. "retractable" or "invisible" not needed
2. Heavy duty center zipper
3. Industrial-grade stitching
4. Bug-proof: closes tight to TT on all 4 sides when zipped (with stitched on fastening)
5. Preferably no bottom edge or lip on cargo bay floor

Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

well that sucks!
I was waiting to hear what you ordered from toy hauler screens and then follow suit


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> well that sucks!
> I was waiting to hear what you ordered from toy hauler screens and then follow suit


I just joined on the Toyhauler Mag. site (funny - same layout as here







) so i can search over there and see what I find. I'll keep ya' posted....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just crank up a fire with wet wood and the smoke will drive away the bugs. No cost!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just crank up a fire with wet wood and the smoke will drive away the bugs. No cost!!


that would drive me away as well...If i'm not there, the bugs can't bug me...problem solved!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just crank up a fire with wet wood and the smoke will drive away the bugs. No cost!!


Yeah - but with no door..it only takes that one *ONE* errant bug with no fear of smoke to taunt the dogs into a chase. Bug buzzing ... chased by 2 wildly barking dogs .... shouting *FREE AT LAST! FREE AT LAST!!!* .... chased by 2 irate women .... shouting "*You're Obedience trained! Get your furry little A$$3$ back here - - -NOW!!*"....chased by a CG of awakend campers with screaming children.... No - the picture is just _NOT_ one of peace and tranquility. Besides - this is MY big mod!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

so, back to the drawing board...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Go to Lowes....check out their screens for French Doors. You can special order them in any size. This could be just the thing you're looking for.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Go to Lowes....check out their screens for French Doors. You can special order them in any size. This could be just the thing you're looking for.


I'm on it....







Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Interesting idea OC...Does a french door screen really come with a center zipper?


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I also found this - Garage Screen

This is similar to what I used only this does have a center entrance. I might have to order one of these for me a replace what I already have...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I also found this - Garage Screen
> 
> This is similar to what I used only this does have a center entrance. I might have to order one of these for me a replace what I already have...


OMG! Only $15.95??

Wonder how it could be made smaller than 7x8 and still work...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I also found this - Garage Screen
> 
> This is similar to what I used only this does have a center entrance. I might have to order one of these for me a replace what I already have...


OMG! Only $15.95??

Wonder how it could be made smaller than 7x8 and still work...
[/quote]
My thought exactly (along with wondering if the dogs can/would break thru the 'magnetic' closure).

btw - our 28krs door measures 50" wide x 72 1/2" tall..... from the inside edges of the frame....and there is little room on one side/no room on the other for anything to be mounted.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

**sigh**


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Carefree of Colorado

It's even called their "Outback Add-A-Wall"...think it's destiny?







I heard back from them (overnight!) that they WILL make these custom...but I don't yet know the cost. It is exactly what we would design if we could make it ourselves....but we can't and it seems that no one else does. Don't yet have a quote...and it may cost a fortune...but we'll see, and we'll keep you posted!

If it works, they'll sure get the







of Approval from us!!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Carefree of Colorado
> 
> It's even called their "Outback Add-A-Wall"...think it's destiny?
> 
> ...


Would you want me to just stand in the opening and swat the flies and skeeters?
Bob


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

let us know, that would be of interest for me when we finally get our outback 28krs


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Everytime I try to look at the site, my computer locks up and I have to restart it









I'm waiting to hear more!
Any chance of adding a photo??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Everytime I try to look at the site, my computer locks up and I have to restart it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask....done.....easy


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

do they have any pics of that screen on a 23 or 28 krs, because the door is alot smaller, do they custom make it for that door?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Interesting idea OC...Does a french door screen really come with a center zipper?


No zippers...they are sliding doors that retract to the base unit on each end.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

1STONE said:


> do they have any pics of that screen on a 23 or 28 krs, because the door is alot smaller, do they custom make it for that door?


Yes - they've said they will custom make....and that's what I'm waiting to hear details about.

btw - NOBODY 'out there' talks about (let alone shows any pictures of) side entry toyhaulers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Interesting idea OC...Does a french door screen really come with a center zipper?


No zippers...they are sliding doors that retract to the base unit on each end.[/quote]
Hey O/C - here's a surprise....Skippershe was being a smart a$$


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Interesting idea OC...Does a french door screen really come with a center zipper?


No zippers...they are sliding doors that retract to the base unit on each end.[/quote]
Hey O/C - here's a surprise....Skippershe was being a smart a$$















[/quote]

Sometimes ya just never know. (or perhaps "I" just never know)


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Did anyone ever get a price quote on this? DH is trying to come up with a screen idea and I just wanted to check and see what the pricing was on the "add a wall".

Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BeachHut said:


> Did anyone ever get a price quote on this? DH is trying to come up with a screen idea and I just wanted to check and see what the pricing was on the "add a wall".
> 
> Thanks!


I was able to find out that the custom rooms get ordered directly from the manufacturer, even tho' they don't sell the stock stuff directly. BUT - I never got a response (twice) when I was ready to order it.....so never did. And then ran out of time before the trip that this really would have been nice for but now that the "urgency" of timing has passed, I should probably restart the effort. It would be a great surprise for Christmas


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

I found a site called hidnscreen.com that has retractable screens. I have emailed them to see if they do custom sizes and what the cost is. DH is determined that he can come up with something better then what we've seen...it never hurts to have a backup though









I let you know if I hear back from the hidnscreen people.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BeachHut said:


> I found a site called hidnscreen.com that has retractable screens. I have emailed them to see if they do custom sizes and what the cost is. DH is determined that he can come up with something better then what we've seen...it never hurts to have a backup though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny....sounds like the discussions (and bak-up plans







) at your house went pretty much like they did here









Lookin' forward to hearin'....


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
Here's a link to some pics..
http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
david







(yes I'm still here!!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

beachbum said:


> I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
> Here's a link to some pics..
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
> david
> ...


COOL!!! How are the snaps attached to the Roo and what did you insert in the base/how do you keep it down ???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
> Here's a link to some pics..
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
> david
> ...


I remember your mod, and darn it! Wish I'd kept the screen from our Coleman Pop up when we sold it








Screen? What screen??


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
> Here's a link to some pics..
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
> david
> ...


COOL!!! How are the snaps attached to the Roo and what did you insert in the base/how do you keep it down ???
[/quote]

One side of the snap has a screw and I just put some in the wall around the inside perimeter of the door. Unsnap a couple and pull the screen aside to exit. Snaps on each side at the bottom hold the bottom taut. 
david


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

beachbum said:


> I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
> Here's a link to some pics..
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
> david
> ...


COOL!!! How are the snaps attached to the Roo and what did you insert in the base/how do you keep it down ???
[/quote]

One side of the snap has a screw and I just put some in the wall around the inside perimeter of the door. Unsnap a couple and pull the screen aside to exit. Snaps on each side at the bottom hold the bottom taut. 
david








[/quote]

Hi What do you-all think about setting the open ramp on a sawhorse so the deck is level, and making an enclosed screen porch?

Would be for good weather only... By the way, some NEAT ideas to brainstorm...

Peacemakerpete in Spokane


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

peacemakerpete said:


> I took the "shade" material from our Sunsetter awning and modified it to snap in the 'roo doorway. Door still closes with screen in place. Unsnaps, removable and folds for storage. Not perfect, but serves the purpose of keeping door open for ventilation and keeping Kosmo and Kodee in, didn't cost arm and leg, easy to do, did not take long, etc....
> Here's a link to some pics..
> http://s173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...arage%20Screen/
> david
> ...


COOL!!! How are the snaps attached to the Roo and what did you insert in the base/how do you keep it down ???
[/quote]

One side of the snap has a screw and I just put some in the wall around the inside perimeter of the door. Unsnap a couple and pull the screen aside to exit. Snaps on each side at the bottom hold the bottom taut. 
david








[/quote]

Hi What do you-all think about setting the open ramp on a sawhorse so the deck is level, and making an enclosed screen porch?

Would be for good weather only... By the way, some NEAT ideas to brainstorm...

Peacemakerpete in Spokane
[/quote]

Pete, they do make 'extenda-rooms'.....just not yet for the Outback. How would you make it stand up? I suppose a snap-together frame of PVC might work, although I don't know if that would be sturdy enough









As for levelling the deck - I think it's a great idea and have been (VERY loosely) toying with the idea myself. Some toy haulers out there actually have extendable 'legs' for doing just that. I would think that some sort of edge would also be needed for safety - - - in place of a railing. Especially if you've got kids. Even a few inches could make for a nasty ankle twist ... let alone a fall from full height.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Just spoke with Jim from Hidnscreen.com and he has made the screens for the cargo door for an Outback. There are some space issues as to whether the mechanism will allow the wardrobe door to open completely. Our Roo is in storage so once DH gets it out, I will have him measure and call Jim and see if they can work it out.

I'll keep you posted. DH isn't happy about the price so maybe he will come up with his revolutionary idea for a screen this weekend







.


----------



## Bulldog (Sep 4, 2008)

[quote name='wolfwood' date='Apr 26 2008, 09:18 PM' post='287839']
Another season is fast approaching and the BIG mod that we didn't get done last year was to add a screen to the cargo-bay door so we can leave it open but still have it shut off from flying creatures & other unwanted walk-ins...and maybe even be able to use the garage as a porch on a rainy day. We have found several options for back-entry garages and most are, of course, wider than the Kargaroo's side entry. My question is whether there are any other Roo owners out there who have already installed a screen door and, if so, what model do you have and have you been satisfied?

Thanks.
[I used a grommeted black sun screen. I installed hooks on the inside of the ramp opening, on the top and both sides. I cut the screen at the floor level, then placed two panels, that overlapped each other about 10". This way we did not have to unzip it for access. I have a 23krs, and had to make sure the hooks did not interfere with the cloths closet door opening.]


----------

